# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  1st cycle of test e-10 weeks log

## Juiceman211

To start my back ground info:

22 years old
6'1", 170 lbs
5 years of strength training/ bodybuilding experience
Countless hours spent on forums and talking to people about anabolics

I will be keeping a log of my 10 week cycle of test enanthate 

My gear:
Enantat QV 250, 500mg weekly, 250 mg on Mondays and Thursdays
Nolva 20mg- this is where my results will tell me to start. 
I am thinking about starting on week 6 or 7 and taking 20mg MWF through week 9 and then going 20 mg every day week 10 through 12 and then going 20 mg MWF weeks 13 & 14. 

Supplements:
ON pro gainer complex 
ON 100% natural casein
Animal pak vitamins
ON BCAAs
1000mg milk thistle
320 mg saw palmetto extract
Fish oil.

I will be using 23g 1.5in needs in my glutes

I will be starting in 1 week and will update my progress daily.

My diet goes without saying, ill be eating like a monster nonstop drinking gallons of water.

any comments or advice will be greatly appreciated.

----------


## HawaiianPride.

You don't need steroids , you need to address your diet. I suggest you post what you eat on a daily basis in the nutrition section for critique.

----------


## Dont wanna be old

Sorry you feel it necessary to try AAS . 
5 years training and you weight 170 @ 6'1''. 
That is underweight and you where doing something wrong .
Your diet needs work .
AAS will not work if your not eating enough any more than being natural .

Good luck .
Dont wanna be old

----------


## Juiceman211

Thanks guys for the advice and concern.

To start, I would not take any of this stuff unless I did extensive research. My background in as a Strength & Conditioning coach being certified as a CSCS and USAW has given me the knowledge of training. I have worked under and trained with the top S&C coaches in the country, those involved in collegiate, professional, and more specifically combine training. 

I will not be incorporating any olympic movements/lifts in this training cycle. I will be using the Extreme Mass Workout off of xlathlete.com. It has a training regimen of 4 days a week, Monday and Thursday being legs and shoulders with Tuesday and Friday being Chest/Back/Arms. I will be working more arms on Wed & Saturday to really work my bis and tris and forearms. 

To address the issue of my diet, all four years of college, I spent hundreds of dollars on all natural foods to make sure my caloric intake was high in clean carbs, fats, and protein. I spent even more money on supplements to provide an additional means of lean calories. I am not one of those newbies as I was freshman year of college where I thought protein shakes would be enough. This Jan 2010, I met with a licensed nutrionist that I work with to increase my body weight from 172 to 190lbs. I took an RMR test and VO2 Max test and body fat test. To gain 18lbs in 10 weeks (for my last college spring break) I was to eat around 3800 calories daily. I followed the diet, training, sleeping/resting plan religiously. I was able to get my weight to 178, but that was it for me at the end of those 10 weeks. 

I can say this, I was tired of spending money on supplements and never getting anywhere. I have peaked in the weight room as far as my maxes are concerned. With all my knowledge of training, and increasing knowledge of nutrition, I decided that I wanted to try anabolics. Since I was 16, I have written numerous papers/ presentations on steriods as they have peaked my interest. I wanted to know why so many pro athletes were taking them and did they really provide the results that the general public were led to believe. I got serious about taking them 2 years ago. Since then, I have spent thousands of hours scouring forums, reading about cycles, talking with people who have taken them and have first hand experience with not just one or two cycles, but several. 

After all this, I decided that I wanted to take them and see if I can achieve my goal of weighing a lean 190 to 195. I am not a self-conscious person, I was just tired of being small. I was tired of never being able to increase my weights in the gym. 

I guess some would disagree with me, but I can understand that and respect it. For me, it was just time to try something new.

----------


## Juiceman211

A sample of my diet on the cycle will look similar to this for mostly every day that I train:

Meal 1:
4 eggs, 4 egg whites
4 pieces of whole wheat toast
4 pieces of turkey bacon
20 oz of 2% milk
16 oz of chocolate milk

Meal 2:
ON Pro Gainer Complex protein shake (650 calories, 65 g of protein)
1 cup of yogurt (various flavors-Blueberry, strawberry, cherry,etc)

Meal 3: (preworkout)
1 can of tuna
2 turkey sandwiches on whole wheat toast (8oz of turkey)
2 cups of strawberries, 1 cup blueberries

Meal 4: postworkout
ON Pro Gainer Complex protein shake (650 cal, 65g protein)
3 turkey sandwiches on whole wheat toasted bread (12oz turkey)
20 oz of gatorade
2 cups of strawberries, 2 cups of blueberries
1 cup yogurt

Meal 5:
16 oz of chicken breast
1 sweet potato, 1 regular baked potato
8 cups of whole wheat rice
1 large salad
3 pieces of bread

Meal 6:
20 oz of 2% milk
3 PB and Honey sandwiches on whole wheat bread

right before bed
20 oz of 2% milk with 1 serving of ON 100% Natural Casein

----------


## Juiceman211

I forgot to add that I will aim to drink 2 gallons of water daily

----------


## HawaiianPride.

6lbs in 2 weeks is good for a natural status. 

I'm confused, why did you stop after 10 weeks?

Do you understand the risks you are putting yourself through cycling at this stage in life?

----------


## Juiceman211

oh no you misunderstood, during those 10 weeks i did not use any anabolics. Im saying that I went 10 weeks on that diet and thats as far as I got. I will be starting in a week on my cycle for the first time ever. I stopped on that b/c I was on Spring Break. After I returned I kept up the same diet, but no further gains. My body must not want me to be bigger than 180lbs.

----------


## Juiceman211

> 6lbs in 2 weeks is good for a natural status. 
> 
> I'm confused, why did you stop after 10 weeks?
> 
> Do you understand the risks you are putting yourself through cycling at this stage in life?


I do understand the implications. I know several guys that used it at my age of 22 and 23.

----------


## HawaiianPride.

I know teenagers that use. That's not a indication that's it's safe to do the same by any means.

As long as you understand the risks... that's all I can ask you do at this point.




> oh no you misunderstood, during those 10 weeks i did not use any anabolics. Im saying that I went 10 weeks on that diet and thats as far as I got. I will be starting in a week on my cycle for the first time ever. I stopped on that b/c I was on Spring Break. After I returned I kept up the same diet, but no further gains. My body must not want me to be bigger than 180lbs.


I understand, I meant during your 10 weeks hence I said "natural status".

A good reason as to why you plateaued was because you needed to adjust your diet via upping your macros, or alter your training methods.

There are many variables into why an individual plateaus. To say "my body must not want me to be bigger than 180lbs" at 6'1 is simply not true unless you have a medical condition.

I've seen this same scenario time and time again on multiple forums boards and on multiple occasions in real life. You need to be consistent with a strong nutrion and training plan. If things stop, tweak your diet, tweak your training, take more time off, deload, spend more time in the gym, and so on and so fourth until you find the culprit. 

I still stand by my original beliefs, you don't need steroids .

----------


## Juiceman211

Hawaiian Pride,

Thanks for the advice and concern. I truly appreciate it. I did change my diet and workout plan every 8 to 10 weeks to keep my body from settling. I did notice small gains here and there, but nothing dramatic and definately not where I wanted them to be. Most I have ever weighed is 180lbs. 

Highest Maxes:

Bench:275lbs
Squat:315lbs
Power Clean: 240lbs

Also, check my PCT

Weeks 10-14: Nolva 20mg daily

----------


## HawaiianPride.

4 weeks of Nolva @ 20mg ED is no where near enough to bounce you back 100%

You stated you did extensive research. ^^ shows you must have missed a very important peice of information - what a proper PCT protocol looks like.

Start some more research in the educational threads/stickies bro, it'll have some answers there for you.

----------


## Room4More

Subscribed

----------


## desizon

> Hawaiian Pride,
> 
> Thanks for the advice and concern. I truly appreciate it. I did change my diet and workout plan every 8 to 10 weeks to keep my body from settling. I did notice small gains here and there, but nothing dramatic and definately not where I wanted them to be. Most I have ever weighed is 180lbs. 
> 
> Highest Maxes:
> 
> Bench:275lbs
> Squat:315lbs
> Power Clean: 240lbs
> ...


Not going to tell you what to run, but you will get suggestions as to tamox/clomi.

----------


## Juiceman211

> Not going to tell you what to run, but you will get suggestions as to tamox/clomi.


Desizeon,

Im going to go Clomid 50/50/50/50 and Nolva 40/40/20/20 ten days after my last pin on week 10. 

My question is still do I take Clomid in the am then Nolva in the pm? Does it matter?

----------


## HawaiianPride.

Doesn't matter when you administer the SERMS.

----------


## bntz305

When will you be starting this Test e Cycle?????

----------


## Juiceman211

Ok guys, I will be starting with my first pin tomorrow morning.

I am posting my pre-cycle measurements to see how much size I will gain. I will try to update my measurements once a week on Sundays. Now I know that it won't be a few weeks before I see anything significant, I just want to monitor at what stages I get bigger in the cycle. It will also help those out there who want to know what kinds of gains you might expect.

Left Bicep: 12.25" (unflexed) 14" (flexed)
Right Bicep: 12.25" (unflexed) 14" (flexed)
L & R Calf: 14" (standing straight)
Left Quad: 22.5" (standing straight)
Right Quad: 22.75 (standing straight)
Waist: 33" (below belly button)
L & R Forearms: 11.5" (arm straight)
Head: 21.75" (gotta see if I get Barry Bondsitis lol)
Neck: 14.25"

----------


## Juiceman211

also any advice for a rookie before first pin????

----------


## Juiceman211

I forgot to add that I will put my weight up tomorrow when I weigh myself at work. Also, I will try to update daily what I've been eating and my lift for that day, as well as my weight. I get off work kinda late so be aware I might be late with posts. Thanks and I hope this will provide help to everyone out there!!

----------


## pitbull1990

ehh im with everyone else eat and train more those stats are horrible..

----------


## HawaiianPride.

> also any advice for a rookie before first pin????


None will be given as I among the rest of the board feel you aren't ready for steroids .

----------


## bntz305

just curious if you pinned yourself.....???

----------


## frank784

Is it just me or are you taking in an excessive amount of calories? I didn't do the math but are you on a 50/30/20 for c/p/f?

Do you know what your overall calories will be for this diet?

----------


## crocodilehunter

yikes

----------


## SlimJoe

food is the answer.

----------


## tbody66

I am praying that you did not go through with this approach. I can't even take the time, and you appear to be to sure of yourself to listen, to logically prove everything you've stated to be wrong. Your stats are no where near maxing out your natural potential and you taking AAS will begin a lifetime of shortcuts with poor results.

----------


## THE_DOME

Sounds like no amount of preaching to this kid will get through to him, at this point is seeming logical to assist or ignore him on his decision. 

I fully agree no where near naturally maxing out!

----------


## Peace Missile

Careful man...

----------


## MrO_55

post up your diet and lets us help you bro

----------


## Juiceman211

I wanted to apologize to everyone that was following this forum for not updating it daily as I said I would.i have honeyed up week7, my body weight has increased from 172 to 185, and not adding any increases in body fat. I had a friend who has run multiple cycles do my first pin, after that I have been doing them on my own regularly. I have kept up a consistent diet and training regimen. My max on squat has gone up 50lbs and bench max has gone up 35lbs. 

I say this without trying to be rude in anyway, and I appreciate the concern from fellow members about this cycle, I want to know if those who have run cycles are the ones telling me to not go through with it, even though I already have. Or is the concern from those who have never done a cycle and are warning me to be cautious. 

Once again, I appreciate any and all input or advice. I am not offended by posts on this thread. Thank you all!

----------


## Juiceman211

I typed this from my phone so sorry for any grammatical errors.

----------


## SergeantCarbs

> I say this without trying to be rude in anyway, and I appreciate the concern from fellow members about this cycle, I want to know if those who have run cycles are the ones telling me to not go through with it, even though I already have. Or is the concern from those who have never done a cycle and are warning me to be cautious.


I think the concern is that if your not eating enough to gain weight/lbm on your own, post cycle will you be eating enough to maintain your gains or will they be lost...

Congrats on your progress so far.

----------


## Juiceman211

I will be starting my last two weeks of pinning tomorrow. I have week 9 and week 10 left in this cycle. I will begin my pct of nolva 40/40/20/20 and clomid 50/50/50/50 on week 12. I am still weighing right at 182-185 and want my weight to go above 190lbs by the end of week 10. I will be increasing my caloric intake from 4000 to hopefully 6000+. I am going to begin adding in two more shakes (whey shake and gainer shake) with the 3 I am currently taking (whey in the am, gainer post workout, casein @ bedtime) with larger meals. I am going to begin eating 6 eggs instead of 4 and adding a bowl of cereal to my breakfast. EAting 2 cans of tuna preworkout with a protein bar. Followed with gainer shake and 3 turkey sandwiches, cup of yogurt, bag of almonds, two cheese sticks postworkout. Eating a another protein bar with gainer shake before dinner. Eating rice, salad, pasta, chicken, bread for dinner. Then another whey shake with protein bar, and bowl of oatmeal/cereal with casein at bedtime. I plan on staying on this throughout the pct and after that.

----------


## lebourgethotel

The high quality Liquid Glucosamine Chondroitin in natural diet supplement Synflex, offers a safe, non-surgical treatment for joint pain arthritis of the knee, often known as osteoarthritis (OA). OA, or Osteoarthritis is a degenerative joint condition that causes friction in the joints, which leads to loss of motion, stiffness and joint pain. The primary goals of those who experience arthritis pain in their knees is to first reduce joint pain and then maintain, or improve function of the knee.


thanks & regards 
Liquid Glucosamine

----------


## Juiceman211

Ok guys, Results of the end of my cycle: I now weigh 189lbs. I have added 1.5 inches to my quads, 1 in to my arms, 0.5 in to my calves. I forgot to measure my chest size to begin with but I know I am much larger. My waist is still the same size which is awesome!! I have now upped my diet an additional 500-750 calories while I am between the end of my test cycle and starting my pct in one week. 

Side effects: I experienced no real side effects while on this cycle. My boys have not shrunk, no real rage while on the cycle, no body hair growth. The only side effect I experienced was mild body acne. It was on my delts, back and upper abs. But it was not anything serious, so dont freakout abouth that. Some said you might see hairloss on your head, but I did not notice any real loss. I did use Nizoral 1% that you can buy OTC. I used it every Monday & Thursday (days I pinned) while on the cycle, that I will continue to use until my PCT is complete. 

Everyone thinks I used AAS. I work at a gym and everyone of my clients and coworkers has been saying to me that I look huge. I havent told anyone but my brother, my workout partner, and the guy I got the stuff from. I can say though, that I love this feeling.

My new maxes: Bench: 305lbs (previous 250)
Squat: 405 lbs (previous 305)

I also have a butt now which the ladies love lol. 

I will continue to update while on and after my PCT.

ADVICE: Make sure you buy more that 2 bottles of 10ml. I had 2.5 bottles and taking 1ml shots twice a week for 10 weeks did not last. I finished on week 10 with one pin of 250mg, not 500mg.

----------


## Stephen73ta

Post some before and after pics!

----------


## Marine2000

Yeah i second that...

----------


## Juiceman211

Sorry guys, I had the pics on my phone and they got erased. 

UPDATE: I now have 3 days left on my PCT. I weigh 181 lbs. I have maintained a diet with 3500-4000 calories while on the PCT. I have not experienced any significant muscle loss nor have I had my weights decrease strength wise. I will be maxing out again this week just to compare the results of my beginning to the complete end of my PCT. 

A thing I forgot to mention that my body purged out the remaining test right before I started my PCT. It had been 10 days after my last pin, and I was out of control horny. The following 3 days, I was busting them left and right. Then I experienced a significant drop that first week of my PCT. I was a bit moody and had a loss of appetite. But by week 3 of the PCT, I felt like myself again and had my normal appetite. 

I will say that lifting to me will never be the same. I experienced ridiculous gains with AAS, and wanted to be in the gym everyday (though I wasnt). I love to workout and lift anyway, but you just have a sense that you can go in and dominate whatever weight you wanna try. I know I will use AAS again, but not for a good while. I want my body to be normal and function properly. 

Just doing preliminary research I'll be looking to run test-e with EQ for another 10-12 week cycle. I will probably use a stronger PCT than the one I used for this cycle, but I have plenty of time before I get into it again.

I will continue to update this thread.

----------


## Juiceman211

And the acne has cleared up for the most part, barely noticeable now

----------


## Bigd89

Sounds like a great overall cycle!

----------


## jamix2010

Can you still Bench press 305 and squat 405 like you could at the end of your cycle?

If you lost your old pics, post up some newer ones. Prove to people you had an amazing cycle !

----------


## Cousinbutch

> I do understand the implications. I know several guys that used it at my age of 22 and 23.


I would assume they weren't 170 at 6'1"

----------


## Juiceman211

Sorry for not updating as I said I would. It has been now 5 months since I ended my PCT. My weight is at 180lbs. My strength has actually gone up, while I have been off. I can bench max 320 and squat 425. The only supps I have been taking are ON Pro Complex Gainer, Gold Standard Whey, Casein & BCAAs. I take Jack3d before I lift. I am about to try Pink Magic for a month and see what that does for me. I had a friend at work use it and see good results. Its not supposed to give dramatic results with bulk, just denser, harder, and more vascular muscles.

----------


## strong_web

Dude, I can't understand this, I kinda of stop after I seen your stats for size, arm legs what not. But 5 year lifting and you only got to 170lb, and arm are only 14in, you got to be like 1%bf, I would like to see your pictures, maybe I will get a better understanding.

----------


## Darfus

Post pictures damnit! Everybody wants to see!

----------


## bonosmate

after 10 weeks of eating "properly" you weighted 178, and after your PCT you weighted 181?

----------

